# 1-3 Cup Chemex question



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I've noticed that the grinds in the small chemex can be quite a tall bed if using, say, 20g. This seems to hamper good extraction due to some grinds not being wet properly. Anyone get this? If so, how do you overcome it for an even extraction? Stir? Agressive pour?


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I often brew in a 1-3 cup with 21 or 24g dose, and can't say I've noticed any dry patches - is it somewhere in particular? Just in the bloom or throughout the extraction? I actually prefer the extraction on the 1-3 cup because of the taller & narrower bed vs the larger sizes.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm getting occasional bubbling throughout the whole pour. My last effort had a tds of 1.11%, despite a slow brew time, which makes me think that (counter-intuitively) the grind may be too fine, preventing a good dispersion of water in the grinds.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Either too fine or the coffee is too fresh. How old are the beans Mike? (and what are you brewing?)


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

6 day old Bolivia Finca Loayza. It's been fantastic in other devices, including 4-6 cup chemex. I haven't used the 3 cup much and have used the same grind as a 40g dose in the larger device. I did think when filling the filter that the tall bed might throw up a surprise. Will try coarser with a slower pour instead.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

All good now. Excellent infact







Coarser grind, 4 min pour, beautiful coffee from this recipe:

Extraction Yield18.08 %

TDS1.25 %

Dose Weight21.0 g

Brew Water Weight342 g

Cheers for the help.


----------

